# where to find a stanchion



## duckidaho (Dec 31, 2008)

I am trying to find a single cow stanchion for sale and can't find anything on line? I've also searched "headlock" and "cattle lock". Anyone know of a company that sells a stanchion for one cow? Thanks, Russ


----------



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

They're actually pretty easy to build out of wood. This is for a milking cow?


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

http://hambydairysupply.com/xcart/product.php?productid=1073&cat=167&page=1

But you can build one quite easily:

http://wagsranch.wordpress.com/2008/08/26/cow-milk-stanchion/

ETA:

Found this one too - http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=8af72331-70f6-4cc5-b09a-f32252fa459c&gas=stanchion. Pricey though!


----------



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

WildernesFamily said:


> But you can build one quite easily:....wordpress.com/2008/08/26/cow-milk-stanchion/


I like this stanchion for a trained cow, but for a new cow, I would definitely put a board across the top of those rear posts so that if the cow swings her rear end against one, it doesn't just topple over. I'd do the same to the tops of the front posts, and then add 45 degree braces between each upright and the board connecting the two at the top, for lateral stability. I'd also put a couple of 45-degree braces from maybe three feet out on the stanchion base to three feet up the front upright on each side so that if the cow decides she really wants out and throws all her weight either forward or backward, she doesn't just fold up the stanchion. 

I personally solved these structural shortcomings by bolting the bottoms of the uprights to pier blocks sunk into the ground, and firmly attaching the tops of the uprights to the overhead rafters. My stanchion isn't going anywhere. This was confirmed when I had the AI guy out, and my cow did her level best to break out of the head gate.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Laura Jensen said:


> I like this stanchion for a trained cow, but for a new cow, I would definitely put a board across the top of those rear posts so that if the cow swings her rear end against one, it doesn't just topple over. I'd do the same to the tops of the front posts, and then add 45 degree braces between each upright and the board connecting the two at the top, for lateral stability. I'd also put a couple of 45-degree braces from maybe three feet out on the stanchion base to three feet up the front upright on each side so that if the cow decides she really wants out and throws all her weight either forward or backward, she doesn't just fold up the stanchion.
> 
> I personally solved these structural shortcomings by bolting the bottoms of the uprights to pier blocks sunk into the ground, and firmly attaching the tops of the uprights to the overhead rafters. My stanchion isn't going anywhere. This was confirmed when I had the AI guy out, and my cow did her level best to break out of the head gate.


Good point. Our stanchion is built on similar plans, but our posts are concreted into the ground, so it's not going anywhere.

Our cow quite heavily tested hers too when she was a new milker, so I definitely agree with your observations!


----------

